
Yahoo Smush.it - jaynate
http://www.smushit.com/ysmush.it/
======
benologist
This really needs to scan for images in a page rather than taking just image
urls.

~~~
dpark
Really strange that it doesn't, given the description. They describe it as
working on an entire page.

~~~
benologist
Hopefully it's just a bug and someone'll push a change because it's definitely
interesting.

It also needs an API so you can replace images automatically as part of your
build or upload process.

~~~
dpark
Archive.org shows it's been like this since at least Jan 1, 2011 (did't check
any other or earlier dates), so it seems like fixing it must be really low
priority.

[http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/http://www.smushit.com/ysmu...](http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/http://www.smushit.com/ysmush.it/)

